# STOLEN 2 x Blackmachine B2 guitars



## FelineGuitars (Apr 13, 2013)

*mod edit: let's keep it to one thread in the appropriate section*

STOLEN 2 x Blackmachine B2 guitars

Doug has just rung me and told me that one of his first customers has had a burglary and had all his music gear stolen 
Amongst this stuff (music gear stolen included 6 guitars/3 saxophones/mixing desk etc)were 2 very unique one of a kind B2 guitars - see pics below

*As these are one of a kinds then if you see them or are offered them then they are STOLEN. *

I believe the robbery was in Wakefield, Yorkshire, UK

Please be on the look out for them - nobody would want to go through what this poor chap is going through.

If you see them contact myself or Doug - or local police

Please share this amongst your friends and facebook /forums etc


----------



## ikarus (Apr 13, 2013)

maybe the market section is not the right place to post this. I thought you are selling two stolen BM's. 

anyway I will keep my eyes open...


----------



## FelineGuitars (Apr 13, 2013)

STOLEN 2 x Blackmachine B2 guitars

Doug has just rung me and told me that one of his first customers has had a burglary and had all his music gear stolen 
Amongst this stuff (music gear stolen included 6 guitars/3 saxophones/mixing desk etc)were 2 very unique one of a kind B2 guitars - see pics below

*As these are one of a kinds then if you see them or are offered them then they are STOLEN. *

I believe the robbery was in Leeds, Yorkshire, UK

Please be on the look out for them - nobody would want to go through what this poor chap is going through.

If you see them contact myself or Doug - or local police

Please share this amongst your friends and facebook /forums etc


----------



## Kammo1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm based in Nottingham and will be on the lookout if anything is offered around my area. There are some sick b******s out there with no consideration for other peoples belongings or respect. Will notify you Jonathan if anything around here turns up.


----------



## Quinny (Apr 13, 2013)

Shiiiiiiiiiit....  Thanks for posting, will keep them peeled. These are sure to re-surface some time soon.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 13, 2013)

Posted on Guitar Porn. Asked everyone to re-post. These are so instantly recognizable, if we get this out there fast enough, someone might see them!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Apr 13, 2013)

That really sucks!! I'll certainly keep a look out for them, I'm always online trawling through all the usual places searching for guitars.


----------



## GXPO (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out on local sites and shops. Do you think it is worth me giving a print out to my local guitar shop? They're straight up guys.


----------



## lemur67 (Apr 13, 2013)

These are my guitars.
Sorry to anyone if the poster from Facebook Blackmachine confused anyone.
I really want the MFs that stole my babies to be caught.

Please help.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 14, 2013)

lemur67 said:


> These are my guitars.
> Sorry to anyone if the poster from Facebook Blackmachine confused anyone.
> I really want the MFs that stole my babies to be caught.
> 
> Please help.



Good luck! This really sucks!!!!


----------



## Vinchester (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, I'm living in Leeds right now. Can't believe this has just happened. Definitely notify the local shops man.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 14, 2013)

lemur67 said:


> These are my guitars.
> Sorry to anyone if the poster from Facebook Blackmachine confused anyone.
> I really want the MFs that stole my babies to be caught.
> 
> Please help.



We are sharing them all over on Guitar Porn bro. Close to 5k views of them so far. A lot of guys I know are posting them on facebook as well. Can you give us pics of the rest of the stolen gear too?

Heartbroken for you bro. AT the VERY LEAST, the BMs are extremely recognizable, so they should pop up soon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## FelineGuitars (Apr 14, 2013)

lemur67 said:


> These are my guitars.
> Sorry to anyone if the poster from Facebook Blackmachine confused anyone.
> I really want the MFs that stole my babies to be caught.
> 
> Please help.



Sorry if i caused any confusion - Doug asked to get word out ASAP and didn't recall everything 100%.

Just wanted word to be out quickly to stand a chance of you getting them back.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Apr 15, 2013)

You'd be a complete tool if you were to sell these guitars ESPECIALLY as they've got a unique fret board inlay and I'm sure that Doug knows exactly who's got his guitars!

It will be some soulless little shit bag who will keep them in their cellar and every now and again will play really poor Nirvana riffs on them.

Off with their head!


----------



## peagull (Apr 15, 2013)

This is my neck o' the woods too. I shall defo keep an eye out for these.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 15, 2013)

I have my hopes up high, that the douche who stole them, does now know HOW unique these are and tries to sell them.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 15, 2013)

Jon, please keep us posted as to how this develops. I know we had over 6k views on facebook. Hoping that someone sees these and they come home. Such unique guitars, someone must see them eventually! Has anyone tried posting in the local craigslists about wanting to buy a blackmachine?


----------



## noUser01 (Apr 21, 2013)

Shared this with my friends in the UK. Terrible news...


----------



## metalstrike (Apr 24, 2013)

Fucking stealing lowlife junkies, and stealing such beautiful guitars like that!

Good luck getting them back! Hopefully the goons that took them try to sell them and get caught and get repeatedly gang raped in prison!


----------



## stuglue (May 7, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out, I'm in west Yorkshire. Best place to check is Cash Convertors, thieves always sell stolen goods to places like that. 
Keep an eye on gumtree and Ebay.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 2, 2013)

Bump. Any updates on this incident?


----------



## guitaristguy20 (Jun 8, 2013)

Its upsetting to hear this kind of news...


----------



## lemur67 (Jun 17, 2013)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Bump. Any updates on this incident?



They are still out there. There have been no leads from the police or anyone sending me a message at facebook.

My worst nightmare is that the gits who stole them do some research and find out that there is no way they can shift them and so just junk them as scrap wood.

Thanks to everyone who has looked out for these guitars, you're all stars.


----------



## Dan (Jun 23, 2013)

I've heard no word around the newcastle/top of north yorkshire area. I'll keep my eyes peeled for anything though, and im due to be moving to Leeds next month so i'll make sure that if there is any info it gets straight to you bud.

Sorry to hear about this, lets just hope whoever knicked your gear has no idea what they have in their hands.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 23, 2013)

lemur67 said:


> They are still out there. There have been no leads from the police or anyone sending me a message at facebook.
> 
> My worst nightmare is that the gits who stole them do some research and find out that there is no way they can shift them and so just junk them as scrap wood.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has looked out for these guitars, you're all stars.



I'll continue to keep my eyes peeled, but it might be ages before these resurface. Make sure you get a copy of the police report that you filed, or at least the crime reference number and don't lose it. I'd imagine these will turn up at a cash converters 100 miles away in a couple of years after being sold down the pub for a couple of hundred quid each. Just keep your eyes open and make regular checks of the usual websites.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Aug 12, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuuuu this is a few miles away. Shared on FB, half my friends are from Hud/Leeds/Wakefiled/Sheffield so fingers crossed.

I know its a controversial topic, but with guitars, gear, studio setup, and you hear about it all getting stolen, not just us, but people like Javier and Tosin a month of two back ... I would seriously consider getting a tazer or rifle since its getting more common.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck, I ....ing hate thieves. I hope if you find the person responsible you put them in the hospital and give them a hit for me. I had a guitar stolen once, if I came across them again, that person will never even look at me the wrong way ever again.


----------



## Shimme (Sep 10, 2013)

That's horrible. Will share this on UG forums, hopefully it helps.


----------



## lemur67 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just a quick update for all you fantastic people out there.
It's now 2014 and I still haven't got my Guitars back.
A guy was arrested in Leeds for committing over 100 burglaries, but the police say that mine wasn't on the list of the ones he asked to be taken into account.
I had 4 other guitars and 4 saxs stolen at the same time and none of them have turned up either.
I was hoping that someone would see the BMs as they are very distinctive and that would lead me to the other stuff and to the gits who robbed me, but that hope is fading.
Thanks again to all of you who have kept an eye out for them.


----------



## lemur67 (Apr 13, 2015)

It's been so long now and my BMs are still not back.

It's puzzling that such distinctive guitars have not been spotted that I think they're either being kept well under wraps or have been destroyed.

Thanks again to everyone who has kept an eye out.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 13, 2015)

lemur67 said:


> It's been so long now and my BMs are still not back.
> 
> It's puzzling that such distinctive guitars have not been spotted that I think they're either being kept well under wraps or have been destroyed.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who has kept an eye out.



The destroyed angle is sadly very common with stolen gear. If the thief realizes they cant safely sell what they have stolen its easy to toss it in a dumpster and move along. When my pedalboard was stolen I was confident the thief thought it was a laptop case and then when he saw it was guitar pedals he probably just threw it away. Nothing ever turned up at least.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 13, 2015)

Seeing as it's been 2 whole years and nothing has materialized, I'm closing this down.


----------

